# Jager and Porsche 5 weeks



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jager was 5 weeks old on Friday the 13 and Porsche will be 5 weeks on Wednesday the 18th. I just wanted to update their photos since I think they have changed some. Porsche is crazy and can almost jump the 5 foot wall with out running. I am pretty sure her legs are springs. She is always in your face and still kinda dumb with the bottle. She was not to happy in the picture because I made her stand alone and not move which was pretty hard to do. Luckily Jager had to pee after his bottle so that's how I got his picture. Boys are so easy lol. He has really started to take off as far as growth. Well here they are at 5 weeks.
Jager








Porsche


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Porsche does look a bit peeved, though has a "I'm still beautiful while angry" look. lol... Boys are sooo much easier to get good pics of!!! Do you suppose Jager would like to come live in Maine???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! Love the solid black!  Those laser eyes are pretty cool too. :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks you 2 and there is a possibility he may like Maine.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They both look great! But I especially looove Porshe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...really nice...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Lookin good, I like Porshe!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see many solid colored Boers around here...both your babies are very striking!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking good! An all black doe is on our to buy list


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe I will breed you one?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> Maybe I will breed you one?


I might just have to take you up on that offer 

I emailed a lady about a 2 year old black doe fullblood awhile back but wasn't getting good vibes on the deal with the lady. She said she aborted her kids this Dec., so had never kidded. Gave me cold feet after dealing with our red doe that aborted twice on us.  She said she got beat up by another doe and that is why she aborted. So I walked away, she's still for sale.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O wow it is weird that she is still for sale. I have now had 2 different does abort. Faith I am not sure why but Jasmine got beat up. Jasmine then had triplets this year and we will see about Faith next year. I am thinking i will breed Hope and maybe Valentine to Jager.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great! Porsche is gorgeous! I love her!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Sugar is the only doe we ever have abort. We've had 3 does deliver 1 stillborn each this year and I'm sure it was due to the beating up May would hand out daily. I am so glad to have sold that doe to someone else. They knew her full history I was honest with them. 
She is either still for sale or she forgot to take the ad down?!?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the way they look, soooo beautiful! A black doe or dapple is going to be in my future, I don't know when, but it will happen!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry maybe in a different herd May would have been alright. Jasmine aborted because Athena used to beat her up, and you said she was not bad at your house. I still don't know why Faith aborted I hope it was not something that will keep happening because I dont want to get rid of her.

Candice- I have wanted a black one for as long as I have had boers....so like 4 years LOL not a dapple is next hahaha.

Crossroads- Thanks we like her and I love all of yours I wish you were closer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I wish we lived closer too. I'd love to get a black doe from you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

